# Senco automatic drywall screw gun



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Who did work with Senco automatic drywall screw gun? Can you describe your experience? 

http://osseodrywall.com


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a little time with the Senco strip guns. I like them in alot of ways. No fumbling with screws trying to load them one at a time. They are a little longer, so you get more reach out of them.

The screws are a little on the pricy side.
Sometimes the screw doesn't load correctly.

Be especially sure to stay away from the cordless models. The batteries are crap. I think that the batteries are the same as ryobi.

I am not a hanger but, I do like the speed of a collated fastener gun. The last time that I checked prices on them, they were about $120. That isn't too bad. A bucket of screws will run about $25-$30, which seems very high.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

thats all i use...a box of screws in this area is about $17.00....usually a 1 man band when I'm doing small jobs. makes things easier when hanging alone.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Copied from another one of my posts.



Checkers said:


> I will bet anyone, f#cking anyone, ANYONE, that I can blow the effing pants off of them with my corded Senco Strip Gun. I'm not young and dumb, I learned to hang behind a semi-fast hanger and I will put my money where my mouth is any day because I am confident that strip guns are superior tools for our trade.
> 
> I will admit that an auto feed gun may have a kink from time to time, but so does your average gun. I will share my knowledge and post photos of my gun with all of the necessary modifications that need to be done to it in order to make it lightning fast if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*80 sheets?*



Checkers said:


> Copied from another one of my posts.


 Harvey is doin pretty good at 80 a day :thumbsup:if I could do 80 a day I wouldnt change a thing.I am not the fastest on screwgun but I have a few hangers that can screw fn quick.Montana is not too far from here ..how much u willin to bet??


----------

